# Logitech G430 vs Kingston HyperX Cloud !



## rixon.d9 (Jul 4, 2015)

Need a quick Suggestion. Shortlisted the Logitech G430 and HyperX Cloud Headsets for FPS gaming and movies. Not much of online VoIP other than non gaming calls.

Logitech seems to have good surround sound in my opinion. But the HyperX Cloud has better reviews online and Logitech is around approx 20$ cheaper compared to Kingston HyperX. 

Need your expert opinions. Going to buy early as possible.


----------



## vaistorm (Jul 28, 2015)

rixon.d9 said:


> Need a quick Suggestion. Shortlisted the Logitech G430 and HyperX Cloud Headsets for FPS gaming and movies. Not much of online VoIP other than non gaming calls.
> 
> Logitech seems to have good surround sound in my opinion. But the HyperX Cloud has better reviews online and Logitech is around approx 20$ cheaper compared to Kingston HyperX.
> 
> Need your expert opinions. Going to buy early as possible.



I haven't used logitech over-the-ear yet. But I own a black Cloud headset and it is definitely worth it. It is kind of a package with accessories (roughly Rs. 2000 worth). Right now it is etailing for 5500 on Amazon, if it helps.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks already bought the Kingston HyperX Cloud. Is thery any software to be customizing the headset ?


----------

